# emotional roller coaster , roller coaster of emotions



## Kektology

Is there a phrase that sort of get across the same idea in French?

Sort of in this context:

Hey, sorry I haven't written to you lately!  School has just been occupying so much of my time and my personal life has just been such an emotional roller coaster--almost losing a friend over something trivial--that I just haven't had the time to write you back! 

Merci ^-^!

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## marcolo

That's difficult, I would say :

Ma vie personnelle/sentimentale a été, ces derniers temps, très mouvementée/tumultueuse 


Maybe in a metaphore, near of the roller-coaster :

Ma vie sentimentale a ressemblé aux montagnes russes ces derniers temps


----------



## Kektology

Thank you so much for the responses!


----------



## Beckles

Bonjour!

Je veux décrit un personnage qui a des grands fluctuations emotionnels. Comme... "a roller coaster of emotions." Est-ce qu'il y a une traduction francais pour cette idéé?

Par exemple... " un grand huit des emotions " ?? :S 

Merci beaucoup : )


----------



## PZP

I suggest "Il était pris dans un tourbillon d'émotion", or "Il était balayé par une vague d'émotion". Something like that.
Or does it mean his emotions change all the time in a very short period ?


----------



## PZP

Or if you want to keep the roller coaster idea, then maybe "Ses émotions faisaient le grand huit". I've never heard that in French but you would definitely be understood


----------



## Beckles

Well, basically my entire phrase is: 

Momo est un jeune homme impulsif, confus, et vraiment ( un tourbillon d'émotion) 

I don't know if I used that correctly, but thank you for the idea. : )


----------



## PZP

Okay
Maybe "impulsif, confus, et un vrai tourbillon d'émotion" is better.
OR 
"et ses émotions faisaient toujours les montagnes russes". (that's what I wanted to say earlier, sorry. I woke up very early this morning ^^).


----------



## Beckles

lol thank you very much ^^


----------



## Nicklondon

des hauts et des bas.


----------



## OLN

"Connaître des hauts et des bas" peut se faire lentement et même mollement. 

Question : be a roller-coaster décrit-il toujours une suite de hauts et de bas ou parfois seulement la rapidité d'enchaînement des évènements ?

Autres suggestions, proches synonymes de "mouvementée" : ma vie privée a été secouée (fam.), très agitée, très houleuse ces temps-ci


----------



## Crepplin169

*Life is like a rollercoaster, filled with many ups and downs.*

Est ce qu'il y a une version francaise de ce proverbe qui veut dire que la vie est assez irregulière et il y a de bons mais aussi de mauvais moments dans la vie.

Je sais qu'on devrait donner un essai mais j'en ai aucune idée puisqu'il s'agit d'un proverbe. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## NemoNobody

D'après Google, il ne semble pas que "life is like a rollercoaster, filled with many ups and downs" soit un proverbe "per se".

Google renvoie seulement des expressions autour de "life has ups and downs".

En conséquence, cela peut être traduit en français par "Dans la vie, il y a des hauts et des bas".

Si l'on veut garder l'idée du "rollercoaster", on peut dire quelque chose du genre :

"La vie, c'est comme les montagnes russes/le grand huit, il y a des hauts et des bas".


----------



## Crepplin169

Merci nemo!


----------



## tandilense

Bonsoir,

Pourriez-vous me dire si je suis sur la bonne voie, svp ?

L'original:
In times of changes and uncertainty most people go through emotional roller coaster.

Ma première tentative:
Aux moments de changement et d’incertitude, la plupart des gens se laissent piéger par l’alternance des hauts et des bas émotionnels.

Il s'agit d'un powerpoint sur la culture d'entreprise, les fusions et les acquisitions.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## SwissPete

Did you see *this other thread*?

Also *this*: passer par toutes les émotions possibles et imaginables


----------



## tandilense

Merci beaucoup SwissPete. J'ai regardé ce que vous proposiez et finalement choisi la deuxième option présentée.


----------



## tandilense

On m'a demandé de revoir ma traduction et cette expression faisait partie de celles que le client voulait changer, alors j'ai choisi : "Aux moments de changement et d'incertitude, la plupart des gens connaissent de vraies tempêtes émotionnelles". Je l'écris juste au cas où cela pourrait être utile à qqn d'autre. 
Si quelqu'un a d'autres options à proposer, elles seront les bienvenues...
Bonne semaine à tout le monde !


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je dirais plutôt: 
_Confrontés aux changements et à l'incertitude, la plupart des gens se retrouvent emportés dans un tourbillon d'émotions/ passent par toute une gamme d'émotions intenses_.


----------



## Bezoard

Dans des temps de changements et d'incertitude,  les émotions de la plupart des gens jouent aux montagnes russes/jouent au yoyo.


----------



## DrChen

Sinon, j'entends souvent "ascenseur émotionnel" depuis plusieurs années.


----------



## Blougouz

Bezoard said:


> Dans des temps de changements et d'incertitude,  les émotions de la plupart des gens jouent aux montagnes russes/jouent au yoyo.


Oui, et aussi: moral en dents de scie


DrChen said:


> Sinon, j'entends souvent "ascenseur émotionnel" depuis plusieurs années.


Jamais entendu un truc pareil!(?)
Et l'ascenseur, il monte et descend, c'est l'idée?


----------



## DrChen

Blougouz said:


> Et l'ascenseur, il monte et descend, c'est l'idée?


Exactement !
Ascenseur emotionnel

Pour le coup ça colle bien avec "l’alternance des hauts et des bas émotionnels" de l'OP.


----------



## Blougouz

Désolée mais personnellement je n'ai jamais entendu ça...


----------



## DrChen

T'inquiète pas, maintenant que tu le connais, tu vas l'entendre haha


----------



## Soffie_54

Oui, en voyant le post j'ai aussi pensé directement à "ascenseur émotionnel".
Je l'ai entendu la semaine dernière : "cette semaine a été riche en émotions, un vrai ascenseur émotionnel"


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, ça s'entend de plus en plus à la télé, depuis un ou deux ans seulement je dirais. Mais je dois avouer ne jamais l'avoir entendu "en vrai" (amis, collègues, famille...).


----------



## Blougouz

Je l'ai entendu que pour _*l'ascenseur social*_, qui a priori devait monter uniquement. Maintenant je réalise qu'il peut être entendu comme ... descendant!


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

"ascenseur émotionnel" je n'ai jamais entendu non plus dans la vie, et s'il fait des hauts et des bas (forcément), il n'y a pas l'idée d'être secoué comme dans les montagnes russes. Outre mes suggestions, je préfère _le moral en dents de scie_ tant qu'à faire


----------

